# Looking at (thinking of) Buying a MTB Hardtail.. Which?



## Moss (17 Apr 2013)

Just looking at present; for a lightweight MTB Hardtail for trail track, tarmac and some mountain (occasionally) riding. 18, in frame for a 5ft.9in guy of skinny build (10, stone) he's after a new; or used bike with decent forks that lock-out. £300. to £600. feedback and guidance to suitable mount appreciated
Thanks

Moss


----------



## Motozulu (17 Apr 2013)

Have a look on Paul's cycles - they were doing brilliant deals on 2012 HT's, there might be some left.

If I were you - I'd get this - quick! only thing wrong with it is it's got the next frame up it should have!

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m1b0s2p5137/COSMETICALLY-DAMAGED-BIKES-CUBE-LTD-18\-inch-2012


----------



## GilesM (18 Apr 2013)

One option is to contact the bike shops that do the bike hire at the trail centres, they sell off the hire bikes after they are used a fixed number of times, they are all well looked after and in very good condition, and the difference in price compared to brand new can be very impressive.
Alpine bikes at Glentress often have a few for sale, try contacting them, link below.

http://www.alpinebikes.com/shops/glentress-peel/

The Pauls Cycles one above looks like a good deal, other option is just go through a selection of the big online shops and see what special offer/clearance deals there are, only problem is, 18" frames are a bit too popular, normally the 22" and 14" that are in the clearance sales.


----------



## Cubist (20 Apr 2013)

At that sort of money it's hard to look past Decathlon for new stuff. In terms of lightweight, you'll have to go secondhand, as most bikes at that price point tend to be 14kg plus, with coil forks, heavy wheels and tyres, "robust" contact points, and drivetrains that all add to general porkiness.

I suppose it depends on your idea of "lightweight" though.


----------



## Gixxerman (21 Apr 2013)

I managed to get a 2 year old trek 8500 in very good condition off ebay for £700.
Fantastic bike for that money. Very light and has deore xt gear and hydraulic brakes.
Depends if you want to buy new or not and how desperate you are to get the bike.
It took me 6 months or so of looking on ebay till i won a suitable bike at a suitable price.


----------



## Moss (28 Apr 2013)

Cubist said:


> At that sort of money it's hard to look past Decathlon for new stuff. In terms of lightweight, you'll have to go secondhand, as most bikes at that price point tend to be 14kg plus, with coil forks, heavy wheels and tyres, "robust" contact points, and drivetrains that all add to general porkiness.
> 
> I suppose it depends on your idea of "lightweight" though.


Scale 70 for less than £550, Giant Talon for £500, reduced from £850 Kona Blast reduced from £1200, to £600. Some bargains to be had with bikes well under 14kg,


----------



## tonfishs (28 Apr 2013)

yeah,It took me 6 months or so of looking on ebay till i won a suitable bike at a suitable price.thanks


----------



## Moss (2 May 2013)

I like the look of the Giant Talon - it has some nice forks for the money £846. but will wait for a bargain price on that maybe? The Scott Scale is very nice; and the geometry of the frame suits me. Needs thinking about? Don't know too much about the Kona Blast; But at £1200 original retail price, mut be pretty good? any others you can tink of? or sale bargains you've seen? I'm in no rush to buy, but hope to find a real bargain.


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 May 2013)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/norco/nitro-62-2012-mountain-bike-ec032032


----------



## Pale Rider (6 May 2013)

Moss said:


> I'm in no rush to buy, but hope to find a real bargain.


 
I think you need to ask yourself if you are buying a bike or a deal.

You don't ride a deal, but will still enjoy riding the right bike long after you've forgotten what it cost, or how much of a 'bargain' it was.


----------



## Saluki (6 May 2013)

I found a Specialized Hardrock on Gumtree for £150, so bargains are out there. Chap had all the original receipts with it, so we are pretty sure that it wasn't pinched.
Paul's Cycles are excellent, they are about 12 miles from us and they are all really nice people. I can recommend them wholeheartedly.


----------



## Moss (8 May 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> I think you need to ask yourself if you are buying a bike or a deal.
> 
> You don't ride a deal, but will still enjoy riding the right bike long after you've forgotten what it cost, or how much of a 'bargain' it was.


Important to find the right bike at a bargain price!


----------



## Cubist (9 May 2013)

Moss said:


> Important to find the right bike at a bargain price!


So have you decided what your priorities/criteria are? There will be eBay bargains (unless it's a brand everybody has heard of, in which case you'll be spending up to 80% of new prices.... just search for Carrera) , there will be last year's model bargains (but very few in medium) or there will be secondhand bargains if you know where to look for them. For your budget you should easily get a secondhand hardtail home, but leave £100 or so aside for consumables like chains, cables and cassettes.


----------

